# Phyllobates terribilis mint



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Our Phyllobates terribilis mint vivarium that we have set up complete with full length drip wall that we constructed, we have introduced a group of juveniles hoping for a good ratio of males and females, fingers crossed.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks awesome. Got a full shot ?


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Liam Yule said:


> Looks awesome. Got a full shot ?


Here you go Liam


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Would like to add that we have built the mint set up with a deep drainage layer and the water level stays well below the surface area, the water pump for the drip wall is set on a low setting, thus, within the environment there is large areas where the substrate is dry, helping to prevent foot sores in the Phyllobates terribilis species


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done, that does it way more justice. Looks smashin :bash:


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Liam Yule said:


> Well done, that does it way more justice. Looks smashin :bash:


Thank you Liam


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

A couple of the mints from when they were introduced around 5 month ago, I will get some current pictures of them and also of the viv to show how it's matured and post in the next couple of days


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Updated photo's the viv and the mints 5 month after construction and introduction


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

*A couple of new photographs taken today*


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

looking good guys!

John


----------



## Reptilia Ossett (Sep 24, 2011)

Cheers John, Pm'd you


----------

